
ArXiv for Engineering - apsec112
https://engrxiv.org/
======
sgillen
I’m all for this, it does seem like arxiv is already the arxiv for engineering
though.

~~~
cozzyd
Right, is there a reason not to just integrate with the normal arxiv? There
are already categories for CS and EE.

------
physicsguy
I'm in Engineering Physics and arxiv was already fine for me. What's the
point? It just means everyone has to search in more places...

~~~
scottlawson
Same also eng phys, arxiv was fine

------
scared2
Why would anyone Need it? Is it a homework project to show some installation
skills??

